# [PC-BSD] Sort of n00b question



## necromight (Jun 29, 2011)

I am installing PCBSD right now from the same lines as FreeBSD ... 8.1 to 8.2.  I asked this here instead of there because my type of question is not OS specific when it comes this far, really.

I am instructed to run an xterm from outside of the upgrade GUI installation window to evade the following error:

System hang when the upgrade system tries to "uninstall: linux-f10-atk-1.24.0"

The repair instructions are as follows:

"Right-click an area on the desktop outside of the installation window and select xterm from the menu to open up a terminal. Comment out the "linprocfs" line in the file /etc/fstab by putting a # in front of that line. Save the file and continue with the upgrade. Once the upgrade is complete, remove the # from that line and reboot into the upgraded system."

All I really need to know is how to use xterm to edit the /etc/fstab that's located inside of my BSD HDD.

I am used to old Ubuntu stuff way back when I used to run like `sudo gedit /etc/fstab`

Clearly, however, I cannot randomly access stuff like "kwrite" right in the middle of this.

Ergo my sort of confusion.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 29, 2011)

xterm gives you a shell, I presume. So you can *su* to root and edit /etc/fstab with vi, ee, or whatever editor.


----------



## necromight (Jun 30, 2011)

Don't I need to *cd* to my HDD that holds all of that stuff though?  And how would this vi, or ee exist without me pulling from an HDD OS that contains their app files?  All I have to work with is my active in-RAM PCBSD Boot disc and the xterm.  Is there some txt-based way to navigate to the /dev area of my chosen BSD HDD with this? (I have 4 internal HDDs with 6 total partitions).


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2011)

Just boot the system, umount(8) linprocfs and start the upgrade.


----------



## necromight (Jul 1, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Just boot the system, umount(8) linprocfs and start the upgrade.



I did that, exactly, but with the extension of [*umount /dev/mybsdpartition/linprocfs*]

And I got:


```
No such file or directory
```


----------



## necromight (Jul 1, 2011)

necromight said:
			
		

> I did that, exactly, but with the extension of [*umount /dev/mybsdpartition/linprocfs*]
> 
> And I got:
> 
> ...



I did the extended path directories because I also tried just what you said, identically.  Both options gave me 
	
	



```
no such file or directory
```
 so I tried that second time to see if I was supposed to *cd* to /dev or something.  Neither attempt worked.


----------

